# Brake Squeak



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

Ok about 4 weeks ago my rear brakes started to sound like the brake wear indicator was squeaking. I pulled off the tires and checked the pads. Both sides looked great...and I didn't see an indicator on either side. So over the past month, it's gone from a squeak here and there to one that only disappears when the brakes are pressed harder. If I press them lightly the squeak gets worse and it's noticeable when no pressure is applied to he brakes at all, especially first thing in the morning. I checked out the caliper and everything back there and I can't see anything that would be rubbing. Any ideas?


----------



## mjdxtreme (Oct 21, 2006)

I had a similiar problem and took mine to the dealer. I was told that the break pads were glazed over, they sanded a layer off the pads and all was great for about 2000 miles, my squeal is back.


----------



## gtoforspeed (May 19, 2007)

Iv heard of another guy that had this problem with his goat and they said that it happens if you are light on the breaks. If you use your breaks harder more often then you should avoid this problem. The guy i heard about said that he tried this and it fixed his problem.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Maybe some dust. That happen to me on my other car, I took the caliper off and used some brake cleaner and went to town, caliper, pad and rotor, some lube, fixed the squealing.


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

I think the new pads have helped - still just a slight squeak after a few days. I noticed the new ceramic pads had less surface area than the stock ones. If it doesn't subside I'm going to look at the rotors or get some of that stuff that cuts down vibration (not sure what it's called).


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

gtoforspeed said:


> Iv heard of another guy that had this problem with his goat and they said that it happens if you are light on the breaks. If you use your breaks harder more often then you should avoid this problem. The guy i heard about said that he tried this and it fixed his problem.


I had this problem and today on my way home I started breaking very aggressively. They were whisper quiet when I got home. Sorry to wake dead with this post.


----------



## MorpheusRS (Mar 5, 2009)

i have a similar issue, when light on the brakes, they tick and squeal, when hard - they are quiet.. very annoying since the pads have less then 2000 miles on them.. considering slotted rotors, does anyone know if that helps fix the issue..


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

DBA 4000XS rotors and Hawk HPS pads made a world of difference for me preforamce wise and wasn't any more the the stock stuff. If your sqeeking with stock stuff, something is wrong. Take it apart and clean it all good, reinstall properly and torque wheels good. Also check your wheel bearings/bushing/tie rods while your there just to be safe.

My bad wheel bearing barely had any feel in the wheel and squeeked until I would hit the brakes.


----------



## Choate51 (Sep 16, 2009)

The squeal from the rear if you are off the brake could be something with the parking brake dragging. I had this problem last week. 

But I do have a similar problem since i am light on the brakes. After the brakes warm up I get a loudish thud coming from the front brakes. If i am hard on them I get no thud but if I am creeping it comes back. I am putting it on a lift this weekend hopefully its something like a glazed pad that I just need to sandpaper.


----------



## CChase (Dec 11, 2007)

My right rear wheel makes this annoying squeaking noise while I drive, sounds very cheap. Goes away when I apply the brakes but gets a little louder for a split second. Goes away when I turn to the right and gets louder if I turn to the right.

Hopefully I can try a few of these things out and hopefully it's not some kind of weird wheel bearing problem.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I doubt the rear pads glazed, the fronts do most of the work.


----------



## CChase (Dec 11, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> I doubt the rear pads glazed, the fronts do most of the work.


Sometimes if the rear brake is dragging they can glaze.


----------



## GTO-Marine1/1 (Aug 30, 2009)

I also have this problem i bought new front ceramic pads and installed them squeaking stopped for a day or two then came back replaced the rear pads same thing....took it to the shop last week they spun the rotors and looked it over said it was good.... a few days ago that annoying squeal is back and loud as ever???? don't know what to do new rotors????


----------

